

How Twitter Uses NoSQL - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/01/how-twitter-uses-nosql.php

======
whakojacko
The search section is out of date now, they use the Realtime Lucene branch
(with modifications). The link to the slides seems to 404 now, but you can see
a video of their presentation at Lucene Revolution here:
<http://vimeo.com/16063395>

------
mark_l_watson
I thought that the 55 minutes to watch the video with linked slides was very
worthwhile. For me: I need to use pig more often rather than write custom
map/reduce jobs; custom pig UDFs deserve a look; liked the explanation of how
they tried to use Cassandra to store tweets, decided not to, but how the will
be using Cassandra for other tasks; etc. Really interesting stuff.

------
snissn
Haven't heard of FlockDB before, it looks really interesting

